# Local talking heads



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The reporters on the local TV stations may be woefully ignorant or they have an anti-gun agenda that they are really incompetent in promoting. 

There was a recent shooting at a health clinic in MN, One dead and 4 wounded. The reporters tried to figure out how the shooter got the handgun he used in the shooting. In MN you need a "permit to purchase" for a handgun or an "assault rifle". If you want to carry concealed you must complete a training course and then apply for a "concealed carry permit". A "concealed carry permit" is also a "permit to purchase". These are issued by the local law enforcement, sheriff or police after they do a thorough background check. Then you have to go through the regular federal background check by the dealer. Long guns don't require a "permit to purchase" or a ."concealed carry permit".

The shooter had made threats against the clinic before. He was arrested and charged but the charges were thrown out because he was deemed incompetent to stand trial. Because the charges were thrown out, the incompetent ruling never showed up on the background checks . 

MN has a "shall issue" law for issuing "concealed carry permits" and "permits to purchase". The law enforcement agency issuing the permits can refuse to issue them. The applicant can then challenge that decision in court. The law enforcement agency must have a very good reason for denial or the judge will direct them to issue the permit. They would have in this case.

The reporters stated that the police had to issue the permit to purchase, even though they knew this guy was a nut job, because his background was clean. The federal background check came back clean too. The news report said that the MN "shall issue" policy was at fault. Apparently they want that law changed back to a "will issue" law. The law was not at fault, the fault was the police issuing the permit to purchase to a nutcase that they knew about. The shooter didn't apply for a concealed carry permit. He carried the handgun concealed. He broke the law. Imagine that.

The reporters have a very weak argument to replace the "shall issue" law. Not germane to this case but incorrect anyway, the reporters said you need a "permit to purchase" for all guns. Long guns don't require a "permit to purchase". Another example of their ignorance.


Before someone gets on my case I'll clarify. MN actually has a 'carry permit'. If you have said permit you can carry concealed or open. Most folks are used to the term "concealed carry" so I used that in the above.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

All the Criminals have all the guns they want, no laws will change that. 
They just don’t obey the laws.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you saying that the shooter did NOT comply strictly to the law? Well, I'm shocked. This must be the first time this has happened.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> *The reporters tried to figure out how the shooter got the handgun he used in the shooting.* In MN you need a "permit to purchase" for a handgun or an "assault rifle". If you want to carry concealed you must complete a training course and then apply for a "concealed carry permit"


Doncha' just love it?

I can get just about anything I want within a mile of where I live.....Just bring cash.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's the problem-- in an "obvious case" of, say, a psychotic who has been institutionalized most of his life, it's easy for everyone to agree he shouldn't be allowed to buy a weapon....But what about the guy who was on Valium for a short time when his mother died?....What about the political activist who thinks communism is a good thing? Is he nuts or just misguided, or is it just that he holds an opinion that isn't mainstream?

Where do we draw the lines?...Who draws them?...Do you want your child, heavily indoctrinated in our schools turning you in for your opinions like German Brownshirt Youth?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

doc- said:


> Here's the problem-- in an "obvious case" of, say, a psychotic who has been institutionalized most of his life, it's easy for everyone to agree he shouldn't be allowed to buy a weapon....But what about the guy who was on Valium for a short time when his mother died?....What about the political activist who thinks communism is a good thing? Is he nuts or just misguided, or is it just that he holds an opinion that isn't mainstream?
> 
> Where do we draw the lines?...Who draws them?...Do you want your child, heavily indoctrinated in our schools turning you in for your opinions like German Brownshirt Youth?



No but in this specific case the police should have rejected his application for a "permission to purchase" and let a judge decide.

Don't talk about going down to the bad part of town with a pocket full of cash. You're more likely to come home with empty pockets than with a gun. Besides, The ability to direct purchase from a private individual will be the next part of our second amendment rights to be abrogated. Let's not give these anti-gun nuts a stear in the right direction to accomplish their aims.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I understand your point, I'm just pointing out the pitfalls and lack of logic in any gun regulation.

Do they really think a guy so enraged with someone that he's willing to go shoot him with a gun is going to stop and think to himself, "Self, I want to kill that guy, but my gun isn't registered. I could get in big trouble for that." ?

In regards some decision to be made by police-- Not arguing their intelligence, training or reasoning abilities-- only the info on which they will base a decision-- Where did the complaint/ info come from? How reliable is it? Is it a false complaint made by some anti-gun party or someone with a personal issue with the applicant?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

just imagine there was a Free speech permit. you had to go through classes , get a background check you had to get it renewed every 5 years and have anything you said publicly analyzed each go round or if you ever said anything inflammatory about the process your free speech permit would be revoked 

it doesn't sound like very free speech does it ?

people will say things that hurt others , people will do things that hurt others.

the danger in our system is that we may not convict 2 to avoid convicting an innocents person it is how our judicial system works 

the reason "May Issue" is bad is that it is Very frequently used to keep people who need a permit to carry from getting one, broken system. about 6 months before the Rev. MLK was assassinated he had applied for an Alabama concealed carry permit , he was denied on the grounds of "insufficient need" clearly a man assassinated months later had need.

thus Shall issue , if the government has not proven your guilt in a matter then they have no grounds to stop you , no proving need.

proving need is simply a way to deny a person and all the "may Issue" states remaining are excellent examples of this 

would you like your freedom of speech permit to be May issue , mister news commentator? would you like to have to make sure before every interview you are sure to verify the person whom you are about to interview has their freedom of speech card? if you give a non freedom of speech card holder a platform you are guilty of aiding and abetting in the miss used of speech could loose your own card.

think about that 

it is tragic that people were killed and injured , also tragic there wasn't proper follow through the first time , but a LOT more people stand to be injured by reverting to a More broken system of May issue.,


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Over a week since the shooting and the local news has had a segment about it every night. Nothing new, just hammering home the "mass shooting" scenario.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> Over a week since the shooting and the local news has had a segment about it every night. Nothing new, just hammering home the "mass shooting" scenario.


I like to point out , where was everyone else's duty to be armed for the preservation of life.

go ahead and prove me wrong were were the people who should have been shooting back I am not victim blaming here ,but was this not a facility that prohibits the carrying of arms , where where the security guards who were guarantying that?

when you have 33% of people present and trained and the shooter goes on for minutes harming unarmed people with no one stopping them , well so far any time a trained person with a gun or multiples of them were present the shooting stopped REAL quick.

ever notice how fast the news coverage stops when an armed person ends the mass or would be mass shooting scenario , when it happens sub minute several times in a row the news gets very quiet about any shootings at all. people hate bad odds so they wait and find better odds where they can be almost positive no one shoots back.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> Over a week since the shooting and the local news has had a segment about it every night. Nothing new, just hammering home the "mass shooting" scenario.


It's probably more of a matter that these little news outlets have half hour news shows with only 2 minutes of news to report...We moved to WI from Chicago and get a kick (now getting boring) of how the TV news from Madison enthusiastically goes on & on about "shots fired" reports.....If they did that in Chicago, they'd need a 24 hr station with a continuously scrolling, tightly spaced list...The murders alone would take up an hour & a half each night.

Of the half hour news shows here, 20 minutes are devoted to "human interest" (I'm not interested or maybe I'm not human) stories and not news...and 10 minutes of weather (how long does it take to say "It's cold out?")


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

No news is good news , used to be they could do 15 minutes on area highschool sports the way we like our news

A , weather breif
B headlines
C the full weather
D highschool sports news for the viewing area
E as special interest story or the fishing report or both
F sign off and wish everyone well till tomorrow morning

basic 6 part news we don't need no Chicago here no news is good news
Done


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it isn't a perfect outcome but it is a lot less worse 

Louisiana there was just a shooting at/outside a gun store and range the gunman and possibly 2 others dead , multiple other people returning fire over very fast.

no you can not insure no death or that bad things will ever happen , however people accept risk and death every day driving the roads , if some one swerves acros the center line there isn't anything you can do to react fast enough and it happens a lot more often than people getting shot.

in a car good defensive driving can save you from many deaths , so can good situational awareness and response , but even good defensive driving can't save you from every idiot on the road. 









Louisiana shooting spree leaves 3 dead; armed citizens credited with saving lives


Armed citizens were credited with limiting fatalities in a shooting in Louisiana on Saturday that left three people dead, including the suspect, according to authorities.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting this story. I never would have known about it otherwise. Not covered on ABC national news nor Twin Cities ABC and CBS affiliates. Guess we are being censored.


----------

